# Old Fogey’s breeding project seeds



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

I pollinated some plants a couple of years(?) ago. I got a butt load of seeds out of the plants. These that I have growing now are just to prove to myself that the seeds are viable. They are. I planted 4 seeds and got six seedlings. Weird. 2 of the seeds must have had twin embryos. I don’t know what that means as far as the end result(hermies, mutants, super plants, normal plants, awful plants). My plan is to veg these until they go to their foster home but I may keep a couple and plant them outside. A friend has a breeding program going so he is the foster farmer.  I planted the seeds Feb 18th so they are about 6 weeks old. I am not taking good care of them. They are in a freaking box in my furnace room with a 2 bulb t5 light.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

So these seeds are from a ‘Lemon’ cross and a ‘Grape’ cross. The Lemon was (Lemon Larry x Lemon Thai) x Oregon Lemons and was the male. The Grape was (Gorilla Grape x Grape Stomper) x Grape Kush and (obviously) was the female. Both are from a former member gifted me from another former member.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

Definitely a pretty little Indica heavy plant. Nice work!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks but it is always easier when one doesn’t really care what happens to the plants. They get the same care at this point as my houseplants do. Occasional nutes and water. Well they get daily water but they are in half pint pots.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> So these seeds are from a ‘Lemon’ cross and a ‘Grape’ cross. The Lemon was (Lemon Larry x Lemon Thai) x Oregon Lemons and was the male. The Grape was (Gorilla Grape x Grape Stomper) x Grape Kush and (obviously) was the female. Both are from a former member gifted me from another former member.


That is unclear after reading it. I was gifted(traded actually some Mimosa F1 plants and F2 seeds for the above clones).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

‘Breeding project’ is tongue in cheek. It wasn’t a project except removing the seeds. That was a project and a half…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 2, 2022)

sometimes ganja growers over complicate growing weed

keeping it simple works


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sometimes ganja growers over complicate growing weed
> 
> keeping it simple works


Agreed. In my past grow journals, I have always been as detailed as I can be. I use my grow journals as a kind of notepad so I can look back and see what I did in certain grows to try to tweak what I do. It is a plant and will do what plants do. Tricks of the trade or happy accidents can make the difference between a good harvest and a great harvest. I am still hoping someday to have a great harvest. This won’t be it as I am not growing all of these out. Kinda kills the anticipation I suppose. Funny, when I started, I planned on giving them all away. As it has progressed, I have pulled back on that plan and am thinking I will keep the 2 smallest plants for an outdoor grow. I am now also leaning towards keeping some clones going in case the person who does the flowering on these finds these to be something awesome. My sloppy version of OCD is a struggle I tell ya…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

Took some cuttings today for clones on 5 of the 6 plants I have. The 6th plant is one of the twins and is kinda like Danny DiVito from the movie Twins. It is a candidate for making it a bonsai tree. Anyone ever keep a cannabis plant as a houseplant for a long time? I have a 20+ year old poinsettia plant that my wife hates. It is kinda fugly…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 10, 2022)

Transplanted from 2 cup pots to 2 quart pots today. I am using some Fox Farm soil(don’t remember what kind and I don’t feel like going downstairs to check). I have been giving them Kelp4Less Grow Part A and B as well as Extreme Blend probably once a week.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 10, 2022)

Clones are still looking ok. No wilting. I spritzed them once. No additional water. Both of those approaches are new for me. I have been told that misting too frequently makes it so the cuttings do not need roots(misting can also leach nutes from what I have read/been told).


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Transplanted from 2 cup pots to 2 quart pots today. I am using some Fox Farm soil(don’t remember what kind and I don’t feel like going downstairs to check). I have been giving them Kelp4Less Grow Part A and B as well as Extreme Blend probably once a week.View attachment 293395
> View attachment 293396




hey now old fogey , get downstairs and tell us what flavor of soil you are using

take a few sammiches and a glass of milk down there with you so you’ll have strength to get back upstairs


(you babies sure look healthy)


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey now old fogey , get downstairs and tell us what flavor of soil you are using
> 
> take a few sammiches and a glass of milk down there with you so you’ll have strength to get back upstairs
> 
> ...


I will get right on that…

and they don’t look healthy due to me. I am being a poor caretaker to these ‘kids’. They are damn near homeless what with living in a cardboard box and all…


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2022)

Plants sure look healthy.  

Have fun cloning, oldfogey 8.

Good day


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 20, 2022)

Almost 2 weeks from my lame cheapskate cloning attempt(dirt, a 5 gallon bucket, some plastic wrap, tape and 2 2700k 13 watt cfl’s). Looks like it is working. One clone is droopy but the others look healthy. One even has done roots visible. I guess not caring works for me…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Almost 2 weeks from my lame cheapskate cloning attempt(dirt, a 5 gallon bucket, some plastic wrap, tape and 2 2700k 13 watt cfl’s). Looks like it is working. One clone is droopy but the others look healthy. One even has done roots visible. I guess not caring works for me…


I watched my first clones way to close causing anxiety in every way. My second clones were just from trimming that I didn’t want to waste. Didn’t really need the clones but every one rooted beautifully in the root riot plugs I tried. No stress and when I first looked for roots, they were covered in them. Guess I’m getting better in worrying in every step of the way in my grow


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 20, 2022)

I stressed out about clones too in past grows but then again, I get stressed during flower as well. Gardening is supposed to be relaxing…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 22, 2022)

How long do folks veg clones before switching to 12/12 lighting if you are only interested in sexing them?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> How long do folks veg clones before switching to 12/12 lighting if you are only interested in sexing them?





if you have clones , wouldn’t you know what sex they are already?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 22, 2022)

I took the clones to try to sex the plants for the guy I am giving them to. He wants males because he has an actual breeding program(unlike my pollen chucking). He may take the females also but I wanted to work on my cloning ‘chops’ and see if I could determine sex of the mothers before putting any of them outside if I keep any.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 22, 2022)

I did some internet sleuthing and some people say you can force cuttings in water to show sex but that rooted clones work better. I will post when I find out how/if this works…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Ill be watching.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2022)

My neglected brood living in the furnace room.





Far from impressive but it is a testament to the plants survival instinct to be able to live when some uncaring sot is your caretaker…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2022)

My ‘Harry Potter’ clones living under the stairs next to the cat litter boxes in a recycled cardboard box. I should get them a little grocery cart and make a ‘will work for food sign. Like that character in Monty Pythons Holy Grail, they are saying ‘I’m not dead yet’…








’ si


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My neglected brood living in the furnace room.View attachment 294894
> 
> 
> Far from impressive but it is a testament to the plants survival instinct to be able to live when some uncaring sot is your caretaker…






what flavors are those?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2022)

They are all a cross of ((Gorilla Grape x Grape Stomper) x Grape Kush)(mom) x ((Lemon Larry x Lemon Thai) x Oregon Lemons)(dad).


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They are all a cross of ((Gorilla Grape x Grape Stomper) x Grape Kush)(mom) x ((Lemon Larry x Lemon Thai) x Oregon Lemons)(dad).





oh my , that sounds like a recipe from Above!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2022)

They were clones from a ‘shady’ character who is a former member. Not shady in a bad way. Shady is kind of a synonym for his screen name.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

I have pests…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have pests…View attachment 295142





yep , the four legged critters


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , the four legged critters


I have 4 cats(at times 4 too many). Tried growing catnip inside. Never gonna happen. I am glad they choose(or chews) to go after the cannabis instead of my vegetable seedlings…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

Shored up the light-tightness of my 3rd world clone flowering box. No indications of any sex(not gender) at this point. I may need to transplant them if I don’t see any progress in a few days. Gave them a foliage feeding of Micro and Extreme Blend. Hit the mother plants as well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 27, 2022)

Of note for my records: not all 6 plants have alternating nodes so I may have jumped the gun on attempting to flower the clones. Need to check if any clones flower, if there is a difference in timing between those plants with alternating nodes and those without.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

Looking at the moms, 2 have markedly larger fan leaves. Oddly enough, they are both the 2nd sprouts from separate seeds(2seeds had 2 zygotes?) I am not growing. I keep telling my wife that but she is skeptical…

prolly going to take some more clones from them. They look like their mom. Purple stems on the fan leaves. Mom was purple dense buds.

 I am not growing. Honest…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They were clones from a ‘shady’ character who is a former member. Not shady in a bad way. Shady is kind of a synonym for his screen name.


If you're talking about the guy I think you're talking about, you'd be right on both counts. Don't believe me? Ask Hopper.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have pests…View attachment 295142


Did my cat Cleo visit your plants?


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did my cat Cleo visit your plants?


I have 4 cats that identify as vegetarian when it irritates me…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you're talking about the guy I think you're talking about, you'd be right on both counts. Don't believe me? Ask Hopper.


I tried to be succinct but vague enough. You’ve been here for a long time so you probably know of him. He was always helpful and very knowledgeable.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2022)

The parents of the seeds came from clones I was gifted/traded with another very knowledgeable and helpful(and a genuinely good person) former member. Strange times the last few years…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm trying to be nice so I will leave that assholes name out of my mouth. I think Fogey already knows how most on here feel about him and his God Damn crew. Glad the fkers are gone.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

I am pretty good at getting along with everybody. I left MP because I got sick and tired of one member in particular(his name rhymes with queef) but there was a general feel to me that my views on topics not related to growing were unwelcome. Turns out my views were more unwelcome at the private site the former members started and that group wasn’t for me. I came back here researching something and saw that the current members were more rational(and frankly I liked reading the posts on ‘who is getting the jab’). The new MP has been welcoming and informative and most importantly, fun. I still appreciate all the help and knowledge I got from those former members and I don’t hate any of them(except queef, he is a tool). I just don’t feel like I have much in common with any of them other than growing weed and a sense of community and camaraderie is more important to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

Your a good man Brother. And your words ring very true. I also got along very well with most of them until they started the Orange Man bad bullshit and wouldn't stop with the damn politics. I begged them to stop but all I got was banned.
Karma is a real ***** and they found that out the hard way. Because here I am and they are not.
Umbra did some nasty shit to some of us over at Firestax,,not to mention the crap he did here after you left.
Anyway it's water under the bridge my friend and we are glad you came back to hang with us bro.
Subject matter is now dropped and we will move on.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> How long do folks veg clones before switching to 12/12 lighting if you are only interested in sexing them?


before sexing them? Didn’t you take them from a mother plant?  I veg mine out until I have room to put them in flower my last stayed in veg for about six weeks until their turn in the tent then another week or two for them to get use to the lights before I go 12/12. I’m sure I missed something will have to go back a read why you are sexing clones.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

I wait until they are about 12 to 18 inches tall before i flip because they can grow pretty good when they start to flower.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> before sexing them? Didn’t you take them from a mother plant?  I veg mine out until I have room to put them in flower my last stayed in veg for about six weeks until their turn in the tent then another week or two for them to get use to the lights before I go 12/12. I’m sure I missed something will have to go back a read why you are sexing clones.


I know what I am doing is kind of assbackwards. The friend who will be growing these outdoors said he really wants some males(because of the genetics) as he wants to breed them with some of his genetics. I figured I would try to sex the plants for him(partly because I am bored and partly to see if it would work) but I didn’t want to flip the moms and then have to reveg them. The way I am doing it, the moms will be happy until they go to their new home but I will be able to tell him what plants are what sex. I’m all fairness, it probably doesn’t matter but I was interested in seeing if this would work. BTW-my clones are about all less than 4” tall and in about 1/8 of a cup of dirt so I am doing everything wrong. They surprised me by even rooting to be honest. I may even try to flower them out for laughs(pulling a gram or two off of each plant after harvest would be an epic fail as well as a victory)…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I wait until they are about 12 to 18 inches tall before i flip because they can grow pretty good when they start to flower.


lol. These clones will probably be Frankenplants…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I know what I am doing is kind of assbackwards. The friend who will be growing these outdoors said he really wants some males(because of the genetics) as he wants to breed them with some of his genetics. I figured I would try to sex the plants for him(partly because I am bored and partly to see if it would work) but I didn’t want to flip the moms and then have to reveg them. The way I am doing it, the moms will be happy until they go to their new home but I will be able to tell him what plants are what sex. I’m all fairness, it probably doesn’t matter but I was interested in seeing if this would work. BTW-my clones are about all less than 4” tall and in about 1/8 of a cup of dirt so I am doing everything wrong. They surprised me by even rooting to be honest. I may even try to flower them out for laughs(pulling a gram or two off of each plant after harvest would be an epic fail as well as a victory)…


I would think that if you just want to sex them and not use them for smoking you could put them in 12/12 as babies and you would know in a few days so that your friend would know sooner. But if you plan on smoking them I always let them get really big so I end up with a decent draw


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

or you can put a small brown paper bag over one branch and take it on and off for a week or so and that one branch should show sex


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I would think that if you just want to sex them and not use them for smoking you could put them in 12/12 as babies and you would know in a few days so that your friend would know sooner. But if you plan on smoking them I always let them get really big so I end up with a decent draw


But then I would have to reveg them or toss them. This way I know what they are which would be handy to know for future grows so I won’t be vegging males(taking up space in my tent). It is a backwards way of mimicking a grow done with feminized seeds. Plus, as I said, I want to see if it will work. If it doesn’t, no biggie. If it does, I have that tool in my arsenal moving forward. I looked at the clones yesterday and I think they may be starting to show so I am stoked about that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> or you can put a small brown paper bag over one branch and take it on and off for a week or so and that one branch should show sex


That sounds easier. I am good at overthinking things.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

Maybe ‘good’ isn’t the term I was looking for. More like I am trying to make fried eggs like the guy in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Maybe ‘good’ isn’t the term I was looking for. More like I am trying to make fried eggs like the guy in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang…





what is a chatty chitty bang bang?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

I may try ‘brown bagging it’ too. I have time and it could confirm what my tortured clones tell me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what is a chatty chitty bang bang?


Old movie…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Old movie…





I missed that movie , maybe I was tripping


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

Damn fogey you have been around the block


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

Hey,,,dont be calling Fogey a w.hore.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I missed that movie , maybe I was tripping


It was definitely psychedelic. Maybe would be a good one to watch while tripping but with a different soundtrack (like Dark Side of the Moon playing during Wizard of Oz). I was knee high to a grasshopper when it came out so LSD was just letters on Sesame Street for me at the time…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn fogey you have been around the block


A time or two. Long of tooth and much worse for wear…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

I have at least 2 females. Weird. Normally my males would show first…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

Dont let him call you a w.hore without saying Thank You.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It was definitely psychedelic. Maybe would be a good one to watch while tripping but with a different soundtrack (like Dark Side of the Moon playing during Wizard of Oz). I was knee high to a grasshopper when it came out so LSD was just letters on Sesame Street for me at the time…






that movie will go on my list to watch at a future date

what year did it come out?….I though you were an old fogey who was probably around when Gone With the Wind came out

lsd found me in 1966 and my first trip was hanging out in Griffith Park California , pure Sandoz on sugar cubes


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have at least 2 females. Weird. Normally my males would show first…View attachment 295405







congratulations!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that movie will go on my list to watch at a future date
> 
> what year did it come out?….I though you were an old fogey who was probably around when Gone With the Wind came out
> 
> lsd found me in 1966 and my first trip was hanging out in Griffith Park California , pure Sandoz on sugar cubes


My body has always been older than I am. At 57, I have been falling apart physically for the better part of 5 years. Sometimes I feel old enough to have been around in the period Gone With the Wind depicted, not the time they filmed it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Dont let him call you a w.hore without saying Thank You.


Ah, it is like acid off a ducks back…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My body has always been older than I am. At 57, I have been falling apart physically for the better part of 5 years. Sometimes I feel old enough to have been around in the period Gone With the Wind depicted, not the time they filmed it.




sometimes it is the miles and not the years fo’ sure……..70+ here


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sometimes it is the miles and not the years fo’ sure……..70+ here


For me, it is mainly genetics. Sometimes I feel like I am a cross between Mexican dirt weed and poison ivy. Hoping my kids got better genes from Mrs Fogey’s side of the family…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 5, 2022)

It’s a boy!



Looks like I have one girl, one, maybe 2 boys so far. My buddy will be happy…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 7, 2022)

going to clone the moms and dad probably Monday. These need to be disposed of once the last 2 give up their sex. Or maybe I will just put them outside and let them reveg and grow wild. They are currently living in about 2 tablespoons of soil. I feel a bit like a **** treating these like they are prisoners of war in a third world country…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

2 males now and 2 females. Still one clone hasn’t shown sex. I like the idea of knowing the sex before flipping the plants. Experiment of flipping newly rooted clones in 2 tbsps of dirt has been a success for me. Next grow I will use this. Er, no Mrs Fogey. I am not growing. Honest…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

Rock and roll brother.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

Hardening off the boys and girls. It is supposed to be relatively warm here for the next week so I am prepping them for the next chapter in their lives…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

Transplanted the clones and hope they reveg…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

Tomorrow I need to take cuttings for all 6 plants I have outside. One clone didn’t flower but I write that off as either it wasn’t mature when I took the cutting or it is a freak. One I didn’t clone a cutting of because I ran out of time and didn’t go back to try to make time. I want clones though because I want to make some F2 seeds. I am not growing though. I am just ‘speramenting…

Plant #1 flowered quickly as a female so maybe it is a quick finishing plant. One male is a grower and a show-er. Maybe a virile make like it’s dad. Hard to say though since the clones were put into flower when they first were rooted. No veg time. I envy you folks that can keep track of all this stuff. I am a work in progress.


----------



## Carty (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My body has always been older than I am. At 57, I have been falling apart physically for the better part of 5 years. Sometimes I feel old enough to have been around in the period Gone With the Wind depicted, not the time they filmed it.



I feel ya,  at 58 almost 59,  my head on car accident was in 95, been in chronic pain since 98.. I did the math the other
day and it's been almost 30yrs of pain.. not a wonder I'm so messed up in the head eh?   

Love your beer can weed..  caution about those getting to hot in direct sun..  but love watching what you do


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Pulling up a chair brother. Gonna be cool to watch.
I just germinated 4 different Autos and dropped them in soil yesterday.
I got Gabagoo,Blue Vangoo, Zkittles,and Gelato. There outside in Jiffy Pots. 
Let's have some fun.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Carty said:


> I feel ya,  at 58 almost 59,  my head on car accident was in 95, been in chronic pain since 98.. I did the math the other
> day and it's been almost 30yrs of pain.. not a wonder I'm so messed up in the head eh?
> 
> Love your beer can weed..  caution about those getting to hot in direct sun..  but love watching what you do


Sorry about the pain. That blows. Those cans are seltzer cans with drainage holes. I didn’t think of the heat piece of using those. I just needed something small(running out of potting soil), quick and free. I will keep an eye on them getting warm though they won’t be in direct sun for a while. Take care.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pulling up a chair brother. Gonna be cool to watch.
> I just germinated 4 different Autos and dropped them in soil yesterday.
> I got Gabagoo,Blue Vangoo, Zkittles,and Gelato. There outside in Jiffy Pots.
> Let's have some fun.


Gotta try auto’s at some point. I see some impressive auto gear on here. Gabagoo is from @Carty, right? Revegging is something I have not tried so I figured why not. As I understand it, they will get ugly for a while.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Better pics. I think I have a 3rd female amongst the clones. A single pistil looks like it has appeared on the last clone in the flower bucket.

No cloning today. I have yard stuff to do and Mrs Fogey feels that is a priority…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Plant 1 - female - compact - medium fan leaves - first to flower


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Plant 2 - male - compact - medium fan leaves - 2nd to flower


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Plant 3 - male - compact and larger fan leaves - 3rd to flower.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Plant 4 - female - compact smaller fan leaves - 5th to flower-


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Plant 5 - female- medium fan leaves - 4th to flower


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Plant 6 - unknown(not clones yet) - large fan leaves, leggier than the rest


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

They all need some nutes and a transplant…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 15, 2022)

Took cuttings for clones of all 6 plants. I still need to ID #’s 4 and 6. Maybe I will just wait for them to flower instead of forcing them.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)

Looking good brother.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

Good genes. I have very little to do with the plants looking as they do. They lived in a box in the furnace room for a couple of months. Waiting on my buddy to have his garden ready for these. My clones will probably go live in the woods. Mrs Fogey doesn’t care for my yard smelling like skunk…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

My micromales are pollinating my microfemales…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

These should reveg eventually. I wouldn’t trust any offspring from these anyway. They are going to live in the woods anyway…


----------



## Bubba (May 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I pollinated some plants a couple of years(?) ago. I got a butt load of seeds out of the plants. These that I have growing now are just to prove to myself that the seeds are viable. They are. I planted 4 seeds and got six seedlings. Weird. 2 of the seeds must have had twin embryos. I don’t know what that means as far as the end result(hermies, mutants, super plants, normal plants, awful plants). My plan is to veg these until they go to their foster home but I may keep a couple and plant them outside. A friend has a breeding program going so he is the foster farmer.  I planted the seeds Feb 18th so they are about 6 weeks old. I am not taking good care of them. They are in a freaking box in my furnace room with a 2 bulb t5 light.View attachment 292435
> View attachment 292436


I've had seeds 15 years old still sprout fine.  They were frozen 12 of those.

bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've had seeds 15 years old still sprout fine.  They were frozen 12 of those.
> 
> bubba


Maybe in 2035 I will try some of these out. Or maybe dome 2000 year old date palm seeds…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

Crap! We are supposed to get a cold stretch coming up this week. Guess I will be bringing my plants in at night. Mid 90’s yesterday and today. Mid 40’s at night for a couple days mid week. Better safe than angry…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

My plants were looking nutrient deficient on the new growth. I did a foliar feed with some stuff called extreme blend. It has humic and fulvic acid in it and from what I have read, that is like liquid sunshine. A day later the new growth is darkening up nicely. They are root bound pretty good. I need to get these out of their pots. Gotta blast the plants with some spinosad today. Getting small holes in one leaf but where there is smoke there is fire. Doesn’t look like the borg. Maybe crickets. And this is darker green than they were a couple days ago. They will get blasted with sponosad today and extreme blend again tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2022)

40 ain't gonna hurt 'em. They won't be doing much growing, but they can take colder temps.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 40 ain't gonna hurt 'em. They won't be doing much growing, but they can take colder temps.


I have a hard time believing the meteorologists. They are wrong pretty consistently. It is easy enough to bring the plants in for a couple of nights. No frost warnings so that is good for my vegetables that I planted this week


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 25, 2022)

Headed to their new home tomorrow. They are in desperate need to a transplant…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2022)

The girls and boys are in there new home tonight. My buddy is going to breed the makes with the females to get some F2’s and with some other nifty genetics(a few ChemDawg crosses, Green Crack crosses and something called Hickstick from northern Maine). I will get some seeds but I have no idea why. I have a growing(no pun intended) catalog of seeds(including some from @Tomcat22 that he was kind enough to send me). I will have to start gifting some of them out. I am a hack at growing compared with most folks on here and I don’t consume enough bud to really grow much. I have my clones that I flowered after rooting without vegging that are outside in soda cans(cheap old fart that I am) that will be put in the ground in the woods behind my house to grow wild and multiply. I am seeing some seeds already on them. I thought they would reveg but they haven’t and the last unidentified plant just started showing she is female. I also have more cuttings that are taking root in case I find a keeper. They will be grown inside under some crappy little LEDs to keep them alive but small until I get feedback from my friends outdoor grow. I keep telling Mrs Fogey I am not growing but I am starting to think I am lying to myself…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The girls and boys are in there new home tonight. My buddy is going to breed the makes with the females to get some F2’s and with some other nifty genetics(a few ChemDawg crosses, Green Crack crosses and something called Hickstick from northern Maine). I will get some seeds but I have no idea why. I have a growing(no pun intended) catalog of seeds(including some from @Tomcat22 that he was kind enough to send me). I will have to start gifting some of them out. I am a hack at growing compared with most folks on here and I don’t consume enough bud to really grow much. I have my clones that I flowered after rooting without vegging that are outside in soda cans(cheap old fart that I am) that will be put in the ground in the woods behind my house to grow wild and multiply. I am seeing some seeds already on them. I thought they would reveg but they haven’t and the last unidentified plant just started showing she is female. I also have more cuttings that are taking root in case I find a keeper. They will be grown inside under some crappy little LEDs to keep them alive but small until I get feedback from my friends outdoor grow. I keep telling Mrs Fogey I am not growing but I am starting to think I am lying to myself…




you can’t help it man , admit it , you are a grow addict.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you can’t help it man , admit it , you are a grow addict.


Hi. My name is Old Fogey and I am a grow addict…


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Hi. My name is Old Fogey and I am a grow addict…


Hello my name is Kindbud some know me as Dizzy some as Dusty and we'll I'm definitely a plant addict grow grow grow grow there's 2 raised beds in my backyard full of tomatoe plants probably 40+ because well started to many don't wanna kill some so there fighting it out for there space lol God so glad it always could be worse lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

Seeds… Gonna be a big haul come harvest time. I expect to get in the neighborhood of a gram…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

All my recent cutting appear to have rooted. I am 11 for 11. I don’t know if it is the strain/cross/good genetics or my new cloning technique(the I don’t really care if they root technique) but I am happy it is working. Now I need to find a place to grow these out in the woods…


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



lol. That oddly enough is one of the conditions I suffer from. Sumpin’ in my medulla obligata is asymmetrical(the putamen). Now thanks to you I will be singing this in my head for a week…


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

I understand I get bouts of vertigo from my accident


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I understand I get bouts of vertigo from my accident


My bouts last all day every day. I used to love the Roundup ride at carnivals but going on 4 years of spinning, it takes the fun out of it a little bit…

but at least…


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Morning Young Fart LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



I am not a big farter. My dad could fart with the best of ‘em. I guess that gene skips a generation…


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Morning Young Fart LOL


Mornin’ Roster.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

The clones are bothering me this morning. Like wanting a puppy to stay young and puppyish, I wanted these to take longer to root. Now I need to get them in the ground or bigger pots. The roots on all but 2 are peeking out like prairie dogs or a turtle ****…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

Bigger pots for the clones this morning while waiting for Mrs Fogey to get ready. They are going to live in their containers for a bit then will be set free in the woods to do what plants do hopefully. Probably take some cuttings of the females again before they flower just in case I have a jewel. The seeds I get will be F2’s I believe. Looks like I have at least 2 phenos of the females. One took a long time to flower(maybe some sativa genes sneaking thru).


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mornin’ Roster.


Morn


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

The clones…



And the seeded clones…







the specks on their leaves are not spider mites. My kid blew out the gutters and these were in the maelstrom…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2022)

Stinking gutters


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am not a big farter. My dad could fart with the best of ‘em. I guess that gene skips a generation…


Depends on whatcha eat. My Swedish meatballs could have you winning world class farting contests, maybe even a gold medal in the Olympics.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stinking gutters


I have a weeping willow that fills up the gutters every spring. I woke up in the middle of the night a couple of days ago to the sound of water pouring out of the gutters. That is why I have(and need) 2 x 3/4 hp sump pumps in the basement. We had an indoor swimming pool in the basement about a foot deep during a Nor’easter about a decade ago. Ruined my album and baseball card collections, rugs, furniture, etc…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

Is it done yet?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The clones…View attachment 298650
> 
> And the seeded clones…
> View attachment 298651
> ...





thanks for clearing that up!

I was scared there for a second


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> I was scared there for a second


Ha ha...my thoughts as well.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

Might Be LeafHoppers or weedhoppers


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> I was scared there for a second


These are covered in tree pollens. It looks like it is snowing at times it is so bad this year…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

The original clones are revegging. Seed pods are getting fatThe second set are taking root. One is struggling but it was the one that had delayed flowering and is apparently harder to clone. #4 is unlikely to be a keeper…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

Seeds(or this one at least) are still green but nice sized and the shell is hard. Going to see if it will sprout. Nothing better to do…



Getting some dark patches though so maybe they are ripening. The seeds these came from were large and dark brown with black striations.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Underage Pregnancy what kind of a Father are you


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

Have you seen the plants I have growing in soda cans? I am a horrible father!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Have you seen the plants I have growing in soda cans? I am a horrible father!


I was going to ask you what your secret was


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

Seeds…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was going to ask you what your secret was


Ancient Chinese secret…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was going to ask you what your secret was


I have pimped out some of my plants too. Ah, I’m gonna stop. This is going south quickly…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Seeds…View attachment 299741


What are these seeds?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What are these seeds?


Cannabis…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Cannabis…


But What Strandivas LOL?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But What Strandivas LOL?


Oh I forgot if you gently rub them what does the aroma smell like?   LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh I forgot if you gently rub them what does the aroma smell like?   LOL


I traded my cow for them…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh I forgot if you gently rub them what does the aroma smell like?   LOL


Cal mag


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl -these are:
(Female)(Gorilla Grapes x Grape Stomper) x Grape Kush crossed with (Male) (Lemon Larry x Lemon Thai) x Oregon Lemon. Can’t judge a book by its cover though. Pretty seeds mean nothing but they are pretty…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 21, 2022)

F2 seeds that have ripened.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

Looks like some great beans brother. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Do me a favor and tell Umbra you sent some of his beans to Weedhopper.  He would probably have a fking heart attack or hang himself.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like some great beans brother. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Do me a favor and tell Umbra you sent some of his beans to Weedhopper.  He would probably have a fking heart attack or hang himself.


i am not on that forum anymore but i am sure he would be pretty bothered...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like some great beans brother. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Do me a favor and tell Umbra you sent some of his beans to Weedhopper.  He would probably have a fking heart attack or hang himself.


and the beans may look nice but that has little to do with how the plants will turn out. i got my freak show beans yesterday. they look like seeds i normally would toss. closer to white than even tan...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

Yeah i was kinda going for the hanging himself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

Yeah you can never tell what a plants going to do by what seeds look like.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

Ive had some shitty looking little seeds turn into really nice plants. And had big beautiful seeds that didnt do worth a crap.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> and the beans may look nice but that has little to do with how the plants will turn out. i got my freak show beans yesterday. they look like seeds i normally would toss. closer to white than even tan...


Mine popped real quick almost overnight but slow as molasses growing…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine popped real quick almost overnight but slow as molasses growing…


i planted mine yesterday and actually checked on them today(like 12 hours later). lol...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive had some shitty looking little seeds turn into really nice plants. And had big beautiful seeds that didnt do worth a crap.


kinda like people...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

Aint that the truth brother. My Mom always said " Pretty is as Pretty does"


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2022)

lol. I basically threw this plant over the stone wall behind the house. It started growing but something decided to put a stop to that. It is a male anyway…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 22, 2022)

I think it needs more cal mag…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2022)

Planted a female and a male behind a school near my house. They are likely to be on their own as the spot is a pain in the ass to get to and poison ivy is in abundance. Cruddy looking soil but Mrs Fogey is sick of seeing them migrate around the yard. I need to give them some more water today and tomorrow but that might be it. It is a weed so they better do what weeds do. I have another better spot in mind for the rest of them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

4 plants in the ground. I think I have 4 or 5 more (3 females I think). Going to deep 6 the males or maybe leave them for someone to find. That would be mean I guess. Maybe abandon them in the woods with no crumb trail to follow home.  

#4 slower growing female




#5 faster growing female - better spot-#1’s twin




#2 male near #1 female




#1 female


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

Watered and fed the plants. One pair are a half mile from my house thru some pretty dense stuff. Carrying a 5 gallon bucket that distance in 90 degree heat and 90% humidity all the while feeding the mosquitoes and deer flies for me sucks. They ain’t getting the room service treatment very often for sure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

Maybe this is attracting the deer flies…




And the ticks suck too…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Watered and fed the plants. One pair are a half mile from my house thru some pretty dense stuff. Carrying a 5 gallon bucket that distance in 90 degree heat and 90% humidity all the while feeding the mosquitoes and deer flies for me sucks. They ain’t getting the room service treatment very often for sure.
> 
> View attachment 301810
> View attachment 301811
> ...







need one of these


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

Pee on them when you get to the site


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Pee on them when you get to the site


I don’t think I will do that. I know people do but it just seems a bit wrong to me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

I am interested to see if these seeds will be viable. The plants they come from are tortured and have since begun to reveg but the seeds continue to mature. F2’s. I have the best looking female and male growing together in the woods far away from a couple of females. The female pair hopefully won’t get long distance pollinated.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Nice Brohski


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nice Brohski


If I hadn’t told Mrs Fogey that I am not really growing anymore, a few of these would be in soil now. I think she is on to me though. My attention to my ‘marigolds’ is a dead give away…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

I just looked up how far pollen can travel and I guess I either need to chop down my male or hope the upwind females don’t become downwind females. One article I read said that Moroccan cannabis pollen had been found as far away as the Iberian peninsula. Bummer…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Speaking of pollen. My poor dogs eyes are almost shut from allergies. Never seen him like that. Breaks my fking heart.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Speaking of pollen. My poor dogs eyes are almost shut from allergies. Never seen him like that. Breaks my fking heart.


I had been giving my boy Jo some oatmeal for about 6 months in hopes of firming up his stools. For the longest time, his eyes would be crusty and I didn’t make the connection that he may have an allergy to oatmeal but I switched up to giving him pumpkin and yogurt and his eyes cleared up. I feel like a horrible ‘dad’ for not thinking of it sooner. Pollen in the air is a whole different ballgame though. I have central air and use MERV 13 filters and it makes a world of difference. I should change them once a month as they turn brownish yellow in that time frame. I ran out of MERV 13 filters and put a crappy one in until I get my shipment of the good ones and both Mrs Fogey and me are sneezing up a storm.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2022)

Planted the last 2 females that are going in the ground. They are both from my #6 plant. Something ate the male I had planted. I was probably going to yank it anyway. Topped everyone too so they don’t get too tall(if the were planning on it)…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)

Hey dont be showing those sexy legs to Sub,, she might get the wrong idea.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Planted the last 2 females that are going in the ground. They are both from my #6 plant. Something ate the male I had planted. I was probably going to yank it anyway. Topped everyone too so they don’t get too tall(if the were planning on it)…View attachment 302158
> View attachment 302159
> View attachment 302160
> View attachment 302161
> ...





looking good neighbor!

don’t forget the Bt and Spinosad


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Planted the last 2 females that are going in the ground. They are both from my #6 plant. Something ate the male I had planted. I was probably going to yank it anyway. Topped everyone too so they don’t get too tall(if the were planning on it)…View attachment 302158
> View attachment 302159
> View attachment 302160
> View attachment 302161
> ...


They look hidden real good for now. They all look healthy too. Good luck with them


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey dont be showing those sexy legs to Sub,, she might get the wrong idea.


I just got the wrong idea thanx to you hopper.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good neighbor!
> 
> don’t forget the Bt and Spinosad


Thanks big. Some look hungry in the pics but didn’t in real life. 4 are living on a pretty steep hill that is topped off with a holding pond for water run off. The soil seems to retain moisture pretty well. I didn’t prepare the soil so they are at the mercy of Mother Nature and what she provides. I pulled 8 ticks off of myself when I got back home so I don’t know how much treatment of bug detergents they will be getting. I will probably cave and check them weekly. Something tried one of the leaves of #4 but left her after that. I hope whatever munched the male doesn’t do the rest of them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey dont be showing those sexy legs to Sub,, she might get the wrong idea.


I thought those were my dogs legs until I saw the sneakers. He is usually barefoot though so they must be mine. Easy to mistake though. I am a hairy gorilla…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Planted the last 2 females that are going in the ground. They are both from my #6 plant. Something ate the male I had planted. I was probably going to yank it anyway. Topped everyone too so they don’t get too tall(if the were planning on it)…View attachment 302158
> View attachment 302159
> View attachment 302160
> View attachment 302161
> ...


LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2022)

I think this is going to be a house plant. Actually it is 5 females. Transplanted from soda cans. Took as many seeds as I could off of the pollinated plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

The plants in the woods are growing but slow. I think they need to set their roots. One was thirsty as heck. Gave her some water…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

I made them bigger brother.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I made them bigger brother.


Thanks. Can you do that for the actual plants?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

Weird. When I click ‘full image’ it inserts thumbnails sometimes…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Weird. When I click ‘full image’ it inserts thumbnails sometimes…


I see now. When inserting multiple pics, you need to check mark each box and click full size. I am a slow learner and have short term memory loss so that is two strikes…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Went to give #1 some water this morning. Something, I am thinking a deer topped my plant for me. Not how I would have preferred…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Went to give #1 some water this morning. Something, I am thinking a deer topped my plant for me. Not how I would have preferred…View attachment 302754






oh the joys of the gorilla grow

my first outdoor gorilla grow I made the big mistake of using fish ferts and when I went to check the plants the dam raccoons had dug them all up


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh the joys of the gorilla grow
> 
> my first outdoor gorilla grow I made the big mistake of using fish ferts and when I went to check the plants the dam raccoons had dug them all up


I had dumped some egg shells and coffee grounds(maybe some fruit debris too) around this plant and the companion plant that got munched. Lesson learned…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

My brother is flowering some of my seeds now. They are about 4 weeks in and getting nice and frosty…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had dumped some egg shells and coffee grounds(maybe some fruit debris too) around this plant and the companion plant that got munched. Lesson learned…





yeah , next time I scattered a perimeter of human hair , Irish spring soap , and then I pissed all around the plants for good measure


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My brother is flowering some of my seeds now. They are about 4 weeks in and getting nice and frosty…View attachment 302774




thats purdy but is it a touched up photo?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thats purdy but is it a touched up photo?


I zoomed it up a little. He took the pic with his iPhone. I don’t think he altered it before sending it. The color is obviously because he is using blurple LEDs. This is unzoomed…




This is another pic…




And another one…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Maybe a filter effect on his iPhone?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

And the flash makes it so you see green some places and the blurple light elsewhere. My source of pride was seeing so many trichomes on the sugar leaves at 4 weeks. I think he is growing my Mimosa and Golden Lemon crosses, not the Grape cross I have going(and being eaten by wikdlife)…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

the purple LED’s explains it doh

i need to get edumicated on LED’s so I can retire my Quantum ballasts and Bad Boy t5’s

save me some electricity money


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

I only have cheapo LEDs. My brothers are as well. If I am ever in the market for new LEDs I will go with the white light ones. A lot of folks like the Spider Farmer and Mars Hydro units. They still are not cheap for the better ones. Spydr X is what pros using LEDs seem to like but those are $1400-1700. Out of my league as I grow for personal use and to share with friends and family.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

The hill side plants look like they have taken root and are growing. We got a decent bit of rain last night so while the ground was soft, I figured I would give them some nutes. The look hungry. Crappy dirt I think…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 15, 2022)

My backyard male is flowering…






Leafhopper noted…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

Sneaky basstid


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Pretending to be a limb.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pretending to be a limb.


I thought it was left from a leaf that had been pulled off. It is in a better place now. I put it in my meal worm bird feeder.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

Fed the hillside crew and the deer victims. The hillsiders are coming along. I wish I had put them in the ground sooner but I didn’t. The hillside looks to be a good place to grow. If I grow outside again, that will be the place. The deer victims are not doing too well. I will continue to monitor them but they may just be lost causes. They are the male and female pair. Too much forest interference to grow well. There is a hawthorn sapling that is bogarting the sun somewhat. I may start feeding it as hawthorn is good for making purdy walking sticks. Here is a mishmash of pics…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

The pics above are the 4 hillsiders. The pics below are the deer victims. Male first, female second.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

I am trying to root the #1 female top that something bent in half for me. 10 days after cutting it down to about 6”, trimming the fan leaves and sticking it in dirt, the cutting still looks viable. Maybe I will have another multivariety crowded tent grow come fall…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

I decided since we are having a heat wave here(I know that is relative as we are getting low 90’s and many in this country are getting  mid 100’s temps), I should water the hillside gang. The didn’t appear to need any water though. I think their roots must have found a good source of water. There is a culvert/catch basin about 30 yards away up hill so that must be filtering water down to them. Good deal for me since I had to pick a dozen or so ticks off my gorilla legs after checking them. No sign of flowers yet. It is early but I see other folks on here getting flowers outside already. Latitude matters…


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> So these seeds are from a ‘Lemon’ cross and a ‘Grape’ cross. The Lemon was (Lemon Larry x Lemon Thai) x Oregon Lemons and was the male. The Grape was (Gorilla Grape x Grape Stomper) x Grape Kush and (obviously) was the female. Both are from a former member gifted me from another former member.


So my buddy Shannon up here got some chocolate Thai cuts from Southern California and I think he drove them back to f****** Vermont the crazy bastard he grew that outdoor last summer some of the best outdoor I've ever had in the last 15 years I don't know what that chocolate Thai cut is but it's one you should cut it and Chase I have some seed of it if you're interested, I like watching projects like this to see what can come out of it I'd like to follow your thread here and see your progress if that's cool?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> So my buddy Shannon up here got some chocolate Thai cuts from Southern California and I think he drove them back to f****** Vermont the crazy bastard he grew that outdoor last summer some of the best outdoor I've ever had in the last 15 years I don't know what that chocolate Thai cut is but it's one you should cut it and Chase I have some seed of it if you're interested, I like watching projects like this to see what can come out of it I'd like to follow your thread here and see your progress if that's cool?


Thx. I am small time though. I think I will be able to scratch my sativa itch with the Freakshow plants I am fighting right now. They will need to finish up inside I think. I am in Massachusetts and our growing season ends in chilly rain normally so I don’t see a good end for these in-ground plants. Vermont gets chilly but I don’t think it is as rainy so a late fall finish is probably more likely up that way. I just couldn’t bring myself to throw them in the compost heap.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

I had a friend that was helping me with some of the ace gear he was growing in the middle of the state around Northfield and I forget what it was I think it was the the Malawi's the purple Malawi's not only did the poor bastard get covid but he had to launch he said like four of his best plants over the bank into the compost heap cuz they just couldn't there was no mold resistance last year was brutal outdoor I guess for some of the heavier flowering cultivars. I actually used to visit family when I picked tobacco down in Northwestern no Northeastern Mass up by lately North Hatfield I used to go down to Deerfield Pond to fish and it was always pot growing down there brother, of course I'm talking about like 88


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 24, 2022)

This is a great thread, hope someday to do a little breeding myself. Your strains all look good so far


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> This is a great thread, hope someday to do a little breeding myself. Your strains all look good so far


Thanks. This was a proof of concept grow. I wanted to be sure my seeds were viable. My brother started some in January and they all died he thought it may be the seeds but as we can see, the seeds were not the problem. He is growing 2 other crosses I made with the same male(Lemon Larry x Lemon Thai) now. The plants I am growing are all ((Gorilla Grape x Grape Stomper) x Grape Kush)). The plants my brother has are Mimosa and Golden Lemon crosses. When he gets closer to harvest, I will post some better pics. These are some recent pics. Not sure what is what though…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 24, 2022)

I like how those fan leaves are changing color. Those are gonna be beautiful when they finish up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> I had a friend that was helping me with some of the ace gear he was growing in the middle of the state around Northfield and I forget what it was I think it was the the Malawi's the purple Malawi's not only did the poor bastard get covid but he had to launch he said like four of his best plants over the bank into the compost heap cuz they just couldn't there was no mold resistance last year was brutal outdoor I guess for some of the heavier flowering cultivars. I actually used to visit family when I picked tobacco down in Northwestern no Northeastern Mass up by lately North Hatfield I used to go down to Deerfield Pond to fish and it was always pot growing down there brother, of course I'm talking about like 88


My last outdoor grow(2018 or so) was a disaster of sorts. In October, it rained nearly everyday. I tried to help the plants by putting a cabana top over them but still got done bud rot. All you can do is try…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Those plants got big nice


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Foggy
On the outdoor plants , do you plan on feeding them or is it grow as is?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> I like how those fan leaves are changing color. Those are gonna be beautiful when they finish up.


He said some of them are reddish but I think most of the color is from the blurple LEDs he has. The Mimosa mom had nice purple hues though so that is a possibility. I think the Lemon x Lemon cross will be interesting. The Golden Lemon mom was really uplifting(Mrs Fogey’s favorite) and the male has some Thai in it so I think it will be a nice buzz. Hopefully I get to sample it but he is about 2 hours away…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Those plants got big nice


Stretch I think.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Foggy
> On the outdoor plants , do you plan on feeding them or is it grow as is?


I have been feeding them Kelp4Less nutes(grow and Extreme Blend-because it is what I have, not by choice necessarily). I think 2 doses so far. Today they got some EM-1 because I had water with it mixed in. Too far away and too many insects to go more than a couple of times a week. The ticks are crazy. Once I see some indication of flowering, I will switch to the K4L bloom and EB + EM. The soil is not amended so they may get hungry or the may find a good source of goodies somewhere in the soil. It has been ‘fallow’ for years with just weeds and grasses cycling year after year.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

Possums actively eat ticks i just found out.
Id be willing to spend a few seasons trying to get some highland Guerrero mexican lines acclimated to our area. I see mass/ VT,maine......
NH all will be getting warmer maybe even having our growing regions change it seems.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Possums actively eat ticks i just found out.
> Id be willing to spend a few seasons trying to get some highland Guerrero mexican lines acclimated to our area. I see mass/ VT,maine......
> NH all will be getting warmer maybe even having our growing regions change it seems.


lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> lol


They can eat up to 5500 Ticks a season 
Maybe we should start releasing them in public parks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They can eat up to 5500 Ticks a season
> Maybe we should start releasing them in public parks


Wild turkeys like them too. My yard is void of ticks. I need to put seed over by my plants to encourage my buddy Tommie Turkey Salami to go de-tick the area.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Possums actively eat ticks i just found out.
> Id be willing to spend a few seasons trying to get some highland Guerrero mexican lines acclimated to our area. I see mass/ VT,maine......
> NH all will be getting warmer maybe even having our growing regions change it seems.


I am hoping for beach front property without moving from Central Massachusetts… 

I use solar heat in my house. Very green. The sun heats up the roof and makes my house do warm in the summer that I have to use my central air conditioning. In the winter, I have to supplement the solar heat with my oil burner. I also use solar generated fuel in my wood stove. So I am definitely doing my part to use solar energy. My car is partially electric. It has a battery to start it up. I use wind power too. On cool days, I open my windows and the breeze cools my house off. I am a poster child for the Green New Steal, er, I mean Deal…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

The clone I made from the deer damage appears to be taking root. I am surprised since I don’t know how long it was broken before I grabbed the top. I had forgotten about the cutting. It was living in my picture window in a pot wrapped in plastic when I noticed the cutting was pushing the plastic wrap up. If I had needed this clone to root, it would probably be dead already. 
Congas, couch, cactus, cutting and coffee…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

Houseplant/multiplant reveg is doing ok…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Houseplant/multiplant reveg is doing ok…View attachment 304223


the wife let you keep one


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> the wife let you keep one


She doesn’t say anything about my addiction.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> She doesn’t say anything about my addiction.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Not a fan. I like my entertainment apolitical…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

Hillside plants. Watered this morning since it seems to rain everywhere but here. Spotted a couple of pre-flowers.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> This is a great thread, hope someday to do a little breeding myself. Your strains all look good so far


The title is a little bit ‘tongue in cheek’. I am no breeder. I just had a male with solid genetics and 3 females (with solid genetics as well)that I liked to smoke. The plants I am growing are all one cross between something called a Triple Grape female and something called a Triple Lemon male. My brother is growing the crosses of a Mimosa female and a Golden Lemon female with the Triple Lemon male. I think he got labeling scrambled so he won’t be able to ID what is what unfortunately. His flowers look nice though(he is growing in a tent)and I will post pics as he sends them to me. I also have a friend who is in the industry growing the Triple Grape cross. Pics to come on those(also an outside grow). These are all F1 seeds do there likely to be different phenotypes up the ying yang. The bummer is I only have a clone of one of my plants so if I find what would be a ‘keeper’, it needs to be that one…


----------



## ness (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Hillside plants. Watered this morning since it seems to rain everywhere but here. Spotted a couple of pre-flowers.View attachment 304227
> View attachment 304228
> View attachment 304229
> View attachment 304230
> ...



Looking good oldfogey.  Happy growing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

ness said:


> Looking good oldfogey.  Happy growing.


Thanks


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 27, 2022)

So foggy I had a thought the other day, let's say you had like five Gerber jars with different male pollen all Superstar looking males and you had a female with you know several branches apical flowers couldn't you feasibly pollinate each branch with a different male's pollen, just for s**** and giggles to see what kind of variations come out of those seeds?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> So foggy I had a thought the other day, let's say you had like five Gerber jars with different male pollen all Superstar looking males and you had a female with you know several branches apical flowers couldn't you feasibly pollinate each branch with a different male's pollen, just for s**** and giggles to see what kind of variations come out of those seeds?


You could try that. I read that cannabis pollen has evolved to be very good at using air currents to spread(the article said they found pollen from Moroccan plants in Portugal hundreds of miles away). So personally I don’t think you could be absolutely sure that the pollen from different males were kept separate. I have used a small paint brush to pollinate a single bud site in the past but wound up with a few seeds on bud sites I did not intend to pollinate. As I said in an earlier post, I am no breeder. I am just doing this because I need something to keep me occupied. Breeders should have very meticulous habits. I am scatterbrained…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

I think these plants must be part rabbit. I got 6 plants out of 4 seeds and I am 12 for 12 on clones. Even the deer attack victim took root. I was 50% at best in my previous cloning attempts and I thought I was doing everything right. This deer attack victim was just the top half of a plant that I brought home, stuck in some dirt and covered with plastic wrap. No cloning solution, no heating mat, nothing. It can’t be that easy…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

My brother sent me some pics of his grow. These are the Mimosa and Golden Lemon crosses(not sure which is which). These are about 6 and a half weeks in flower. I am digging the red. I am happy my seeds are not junk.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2022)

Some better pics with normal light from my brothers grow of the Mimosa and Golden Lemon crosses…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2022)

Not much growth on the hillside crew. I topped them again to try to keep them more stealthy. No pre-flowers yet. Gave them a drink but they appear to be doing fine without it in the dry heat regardless. There is insect damage on some lower leaves but nothing recent. I am not really planning on spraying them anyway. They are just going to do what they do.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 4, 2022)

Must be getting to that time of year here. My houseplant version of this grow is starting to shoot out pistils. A male I have in a couple pint container has been flowering for about a month. 

The hillside crew is safe. The town cut the weeds/grass all around the cistern/pond above the crew so I can see the area they are in without risking Lyme or Powoson disease but the plants are still hidden from view. If someone knowing where the plants are can’t see them, nobody will be able to see them(famous last words). I need to limit my visits to the plants. The path I take still looks like it could be an animal trail. I don’t want to jeopardize that…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 4, 2022)

I found some white flies on my male in the yard and one on the houseplant. Sprayed the snot out of them with done spinosad. Going to have to check the hillsiders too. Not today. It is fecking hot…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I found some white flies on my male in the yard and one on the houseplant. Sprayed the snot out of them with done spinosad. Going to have to check the hillsiders too. Not today. It is fecking hot…





I went out this morning to inspect the plants and I was severely attacked by bazillions of mosquitoes so I quit and came inside

we have had more than normal rainfall here , thus the mosquito outbreak


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Not much growth on the hillside crew. I topped them again to try to keep them more stealthy. No pre-flowers yet. Gave them a drink but they appear to be doing fine without it in the dry heat regardless. There is insect damage on some lower leaves but nothing recent. I am not really planning on spraying them anyway. They are just going to do what they do.View attachment 304874
> View attachment 304875
> View attachment 304876
> View attachment 304877







those girls are looking happy and healthy

they will change a lot in the next 30 days!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I found some white flies on my male in the yard and one on the houseplant. Sprayed the snot out of them with done spinosad. Going to have to check the hillsiders too. Not today. It is fecking hot…


White leafhoppers not white flies


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 6, 2022)

Been in the 90’s for a week. Decided while Mrs Fogey was out putting up some political signs, I would water the hillside crew. I think they are bigger…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

Looking good brother.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 13, 2022)

Gave the hillside group some water today. They are starting to throw some pistils and looking hungry. Next trip they will get fed, top dressed with some stuff I have in the shed and a bit of pruning. Stomped down a few weeds that were encroaching on my weeds. No ticks. Tick season must have come to an end. No biting insects either. Maybe too dry.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 14, 2022)

Next year I'd plant a dozen or so of those freak shows on that hillside! Because no one will ever know what they are unless they know there strains and plants.... I was researching them earlier found some killer outdoor freak pics!







That's not pot noo


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Been in the 90’s for a week. Decided while Mrs Fogey was out putting up some political signs, I would water the hillside crew. I think they are bigger…View attachment 305294
> View attachment 305295
> View attachment 305296
> View attachment 305297
> ...



oldfogey looking good out there on the hill side.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

That's some weird shit. It's like somebody crossed weed with Marigolds.
I wanna see a smoke report. I'm kinda curious.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

I went to take a gander at my abused pair of plants(not the hillside crew). I won’t have to do that again. One was dead and the other is just missing. I apologize to these plants. They deserved better than me…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

And I pollinated my houseplant grow by rubbing the male I have all over the girls(I feel a bit like a pimp). At some point soon, the male need to be terminated. I will probably harvest some more pollen before I recycle him though…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 16, 2022)

Those hillside ladies are looking nice


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Those hillside ladies are looking nice


Thanks. They are pretty small though. They didn’t get planted early enough…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks. They are pretty small though. They didn’t get planted early enough…


You will still get a decent harvest I'm sure. Goodluck


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> You will still get a decent harvest I'm sure. Goodluck


Fingers crossed. I am not planning on a big harvest since they are planted in native soil with no amendments. They don’t get fed very often either. Maybe next year I will try to do better. It seems like a good spot. It was kind of an afterthought…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

plants on hill look good Amigo and they may surprise you come harvest time


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> plants on hill look good Amigo and they may surprise you come harvest time


I will be surprised regardless. They are essentially free bud since I am not really treating them for bugs or even giving them much as far as nutrients. I may hike out to feed them tomorrow or the next day. They are feral…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 17, 2022)

Fed the girls a strong dose of bloom nutes, some Extreme Blend, epsom salt, blackstrap molasses and EM1. Some of the top leaves have purple on them. I think it is purple anyway. Didn’t look like a clutch of insect eggs and it didn’t rub off.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

Nice pics of the hillside weed. They are looking good


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 17, 2022)

According to growweedeasy, it may be a boron deficiency which can be triggered by dry conditions and lack of nutrients, both off which these are going thru. Thought I took a pic. I am a foggy Fogey…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 17, 2022)

The discoloration…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 18, 2022)

My brothers plants from my crosses. Mimosa x Triple Lemon and Golden Lemon x Triple Lemon(not sure which is which)…


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The discoloration…





oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 306323



Morning oldfogey.  I wasn't able to click your pictures, nothing happens when I click on your links.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My brothers plants from my crosses. Mimosa x Triple Lemon and Golden Lemon x Triple Lemon(not sure which is which)…
> 
> View attachment 306399
> View attachment 306400


Those are pretty pretty buds and both of them crosses are definitely keepers in my book


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

From what I have read, brown pistils early in flower are an indicator that the plant has been pollinated. My ‘houseplant’ that I have ‘introduced’ my male to looks to have been pollinated. Victory.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

Now set back and watch for them to multiply and mature.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now set back and watch for them to multiply and mature.


I am going to have to get rid of the male now. I have pollinated the plant I wanted to and I collected more pollen this morning. I don’t want him pollinating the Freaks. I am not good at killing things that I have raised but there comes a time as they say…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am going to have to get rid of the male now. I have pollinated the plant I wanted to and I collected more pollen this morning. I don’t want him pollinating the Freaks. I am not good at killing things that I have raised but there comes a time as they say…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Show tunes? Really?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Show tunes? Really?


Says the guy who can not kill things LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Says the guy who can not kill things LOL


I can otherwise I would never have any smoke. I just don’t enjoy chopping things I raised. I have houseplants older than my kids…

Show tunes, however, make me feel like killing things. I will probably play some of your show tunes when I kill the old grey goose…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

There ya go


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> There ya go



Yep. That did it. Gotta go kill stuff. In keeping with your favorite Broadway show, I gotta wash that male right out of my yard…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yep. That did it. Gotta go kill stuff. In keeping with your favorite Broadway show, I gotta wash that male right out of my yard…


Saw that dam show so many times when it was at Jones Beach with Guy Lombardo and his beautiful boats.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

Gave the hillside crew some AN nutes(with cal mag for @bigsur51). They are moving right along. Anybody know what this is?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Gave the hillside crew some AN nutes(with cal mag for @bigsur51). They are moving right along. Anybody know what this is?View attachment 306646


To be honest that may be bad , I have seen things like this before where the growers spoke of maybe Virus or disease of sort.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

I can not find the thing I am looking for , is it the only place it is happening?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

Maybe like Blk spot  or similar
Biggy may know


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I can not find the thing I am looking for , is it the only place it is happening?


I have looked pretty much using a bunch of search terms. I have found pics that look like it but nobody has an answer. Some question if it is a purple strain. These are a purple strain but it looks black to me. Not purple.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

I say genetics. Dark purple Hairs.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I say genetics. Dark purple Hairs.


It is on the new growth. On 2 plants. They are all the same cross with a lot of purple strains in there. The mom had nice purple tones.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is not n the new growth. On 2 plants. They are all the same cross with a lot of purple strains in there. The mom had nice purple tones.



Pathogens. Fungi like Fusarium and Botrytis can change the color of your plants’ stems and foliage. .


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

Could be just the plants colors
Does growth look normal other than color

Violeta strain  Perfectly normal color


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

But yours looks sickly , just being honest


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Could be just the plants colors
> Does growth look normal other than color
> 
> Violeta strain  Perfectly normal color
> View attachment 306683


I hope it is just the plant. I doubt it is fungal. It has been dry as a bone in these parts. I rubbed the dark parts on the 2 plants I saw this on and there doesn’t seem to be spores or anything coming off. These are just a goof grow for me so if it gets worse, I will just leave them be so I don’t spread it to my Freaks. Next time I visit them I may just lop the bud sites with the black/deeeeeeep purple on them off.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But yours looks sickly , just being honest


I appreciate honesty. The rest of the plants look pretty healthy. Maybe a nute deficiency? They are not being fed like they should and the soil is just native soil with no amendments. The whole hill is probably fill as this area was built up from a forest about a decade ago. The soil seemed like normal dirt(not just sand) when I dug the holes to plant them in. There is probably a decade of grass and weeds composting. I am not super concerned. I would like to taste the buds since this is the cross I made and have not grown out. I have one clone left in my yard that I will probably put in my tent in the fall so if these go south, I still have another chance to flower the cross out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

Bud rot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 21, 2022)

I lost one of my outside plants to this. I think I’m losing another one too. My poor Josie plant I had such high hopes for has yellow leaves and seems waterlogged. I think the ph is off but not sure yet. The leaves are all yellowing around the thick long buds…. I hope this is not bud rot And your plant just has beautiful deep purple color.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

I do not think it is rot , there is something that causes a bud to do that I can remember or find it, Ask @bigsur51


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bud rot.
> 
> View attachment 306688


I am familiar with bud rot. The northeast around harvest time is cold and wet. Right now it is hot and dry…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am familiar with bud rot. The northeast around harvest time is cold and wet. Right now it is hot and dry…


This is more like what I was thinking 




__





						black leafs at bud sites
					

been growing this strain for 3 years now but have never seen the leaves around the bud site go black .... took pics of the outside, look through the magnifier they just look black with the clear trichomes  on them... the plant did tip over(roots stayed in ground) and may have damaged roots...



					rollitup.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

I still think it's just color.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> This is more like what I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plant in this thread looks like what I am seeing. The OP checks back in and has pics of buds later in flower. Good find. I am thinking @WeedHopper is right. I am also hoping he is right.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Gave the hillside crew some AN nutes(with cal mag for @bigsur51). They are moving right along. Anybody know what this is?View attachment 306646





color you lucky fecker

we grew some Purple Paki from BlackBart that looked like that…and it stayed purple….an old friend named Dorje said it was high on the popularity list of his clients

looking forward to see pics as she grows up


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

Exactly. The lucky bastage.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> color you lucky fecker
> 
> we grew some Purple Paki from BlackBart that looked like that…and it stayed purple….an old friend named Dorje said it was high on the popularity list of his clients
> 
> looking forward to see pics as she grows up


I have had purple plants before. This is the darkest purple I have seen.  Didn’t have splotchy color but I will take the 2 votes for ‘The Color Purple without Oprah’. Gorilla Grape, Grape Stomper and Grape Kush was the mothers genetics.

Thanks for tuning me in.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have had purple plants before. This is the darkest purple I have seen.  Didn’t have splotchy color but I will take the 2 votes for ‘The Color Purple without Oprah’. Gorilla Grape, Grape Stomper and Grape Kush was the mothers genetics.
> 
> Thanks for tuning me in.





well that genealogy explains it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 21, 2022)

I may go out with my baggie o’ pollen to pollinate a couple bud sites on each of the black bud site plants to get some F2 seeds of the colorful girls. I think I lost track of which plants were twins. I will have to look back at this thread to see if I can figure it out. I think #6 was a twin of #4 and #6 is one of the colorful plants. I have 2 #6 clones next to each other.


----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Gave the hillside crew some AN nutes(with cal mag for @bigsur51). They are moving right along. Anybody know what this is?View attachment 306646



No, I have no idea, as long as it doesn't dry up and crumble it should be off and running.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I may go out with my baggie o’ pollen to pollinate a couple bud sites on each of the black bud site plants to get some F2 seeds of the colorful girls. I think I lost track of which plants were twins. I will have to look back at this thread to see if I can figure it out. I think #6 was a twin of #4 and #6 is one of the colorful plants. I have 2 #6 clones next to each other.


Reading this, I would think I was stoned and writing a math problem for an elementary school math book. I wasn’t stoned. I don’t write books. I don’t know what the fk I was thinking. But the correct answer is elephant…


----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Reading this, I would think I was stoned and writing a math problem for an elementary school math book. I wasn’t stoned. I don’t write books. I don’t know what the fk I was thinking. But the correct answer is elephant…



I don't know what you're thinking about.  I guess it's over my head.  Stonie.  

Time to get ready to go into town have a good one oldfogey8.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

Killed off the males this morning after collecting pollen one last time. Rain today and tomorrow so I won’t be pollinating the hillside crew until Wednesday. I have 3 different pollens in my collection and hope to have a 4th soon (Freak Show). Mrs Fogey is pretty sure I am growing weed. I have all the symptoms…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollinated calyxes…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 24, 2022)

Pollinated a single bud on each of the hillside crew. It is still wet out so we will see how that goes…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

I gotta try that on my TRE95 and see what happens. The only thing is the pollen i collected was from Mr Magoo which is an Auto and the TRE95 is a Photo. Should be interesting.


----------



## ness (Aug 25, 2022)

You going to do it Hopper an auto and photo?  What do you think will happen? haaaahaaa I quess they will make seeds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I gotta try that on my TRE95 and see what happens. The only thing is the pollen i collected was from Mr Magoo which is an Auto and the TRE95 is a Photo. Should be interesting.


My guess is that the seeds that get the ruderalis genes will be autos and those that don’t will be photos. Should be an interesting mix. I think that is how autos came to be in the first place by crossing ruderalis plants with photos.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

Photo autos? Interesting…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

Six plants in a 1 gallon pot. All in flower(and pollinated). Somehow I have become a pollen-chucker. That was sacrilege here a few years ago…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Photo autos? Interesting…


I think there will be some photo and some auto seeds. I am pretty sure this is how breeders make stuff like GG4 and any other photo strain/strandivar into autos. ‘Hopper is likely to have a new strain/strandivar of a TRE95 auto. Very cool.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 307042


just call me Chuck…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

Gave the gallon pot a feeding of my nutes along with a dose of molasses and EM1. I also sprinkled some bokashi bran in the pots, worked it into the soil and added a layer of new soil.


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

Fargin pollen chuckers.....you have ruined the country......ha ha!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

I have no idea what ill end up with. Im going to bag one of the limbs and wet the rest of the plant down and then use a brush to paint some pollen on that one limb.  Going to have a little fun. Tired of seeing you old bastards have all the fun.


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

Go for it Hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

Im waiting for my girls to grow some more before i do the deed.


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

I will many times let them show their sex before flipping....no roosters in the hen house for me.... most of the time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

Yeah they are already showing pretty good. Just waiting for a few more bud sites.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah they are already showing pretty good. Just waiting for a few more bud sites.
> View attachment 307096


I pollinated the gallon pot houseplant maybe a week after I saw pistils. Some have turned brown already and it looks like some of the calyxes with brown pistils have seeds developing. I wanted to give them time to ripen. Also I figured it would limit the number of seeds in the buds since there is now no source of pollen.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

Yeah i will probably do it this weekend brother. Im new to making seeds but i will get it down to a science. I study and research everything.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah i will probably do it this weekend brother. Im new to making seeds but i will get it down to a science. I study and research everything.


I am sure you will make it happen and happen well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 25, 2022)

For my own notes:

Week 8 of flower will be about Oct 16th


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I just call me Chuck…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 307153


My plants are about in the same week of flower as yours


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

Look out quick hide the plants I see your wife


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Look out quick hide the plants I see your wife


She is on to me. The seed shipments and obvious plants give me away. She knows that I find growing to be stimulating for my mind though. I’m not even smoking much anymore anyway. I do it for the joy of cultivation…


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Six plants in a 1 gallon pot. All in flower(and pollinated). Somehow I have become a pollen-chucker. That was sacrilege here a few years ago…


New crew, different attitude.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)

My Wife gave up giving me shit about growing weed yrs ago. Besides,,,she is a pothead.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

My brother chopped his grow of my Mimosa x Triple Lemon and Golden Lemon x Triple Lemon seeds. The red stems are pretty insane. Next grow he will need to do some pruning but all things considered, they look great for his first grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

Houseplant… seed pods are getting fat…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Pretty girl.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pretty girl.


It is actually 6 plants.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My brother chopped his grow of my Mimosa x Triple Lemon and Golden Lemon x Triple Lemon seeds. The red stems are pretty insane. Next grow he will need to do some pruning but all things considered, they look great for his first grow. View attachment 307452





hot dam , what kind of fragrances are those girls emitting?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is actually 6 plants.




this ought to be fun


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this ought to be fun


LOL. I am just looking to get seeds out of them. It was going to be a houseplant then it started to flower. They all already revenged once so I didn’t want to screw with it again. Just seeing what happens.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hot dam , what kind of fragrances are those girls emitting?


My sense of smell is still kinda COVIDed.. if I rub the stems, they smell a little skunky.
Edit:
Oops. Sorry, my brothers plants? I will ask him.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hot dam , what kind of fragrances are those girls emitting?


The Mimosa cross smells ‘fruity’ and the Lemon cross smells ‘piney and lemony’.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2022)

Visited the hillside crew this morning. One plant has a bit of leafhopper damage but the other 3 look at untouched. The bug damage is on the plant that is receiving the least sunlight. Next year, I will be shifting the plants a few yards north of where they are now.The black coloration on the leaves seems to have stopped. Maybe they were just hungry…


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 31, 2022)

That mimosa lemon cross is prettyyyyy


----------



## Carty (Aug 31, 2022)

Looking good brother... she looks to be getting attacked by Aphids..  good time to do some Neem Oil spraying first thing in am... give plants a shake to get off the morning dew and spray them sucker top and bottom of leaf.  usually ya do this during veg and it protects them thru flower when you don't want to spray them pretty buds... plus some silica to protect the inner stem wall cells...

she sure has a nice structure


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

Carty said:


> Looking good brother... she looks to be getting attacked by Aphids..  good time to do some Neem Oil spraying first thing in am... give plants a shake to get off the morning dew and spray them sucker top and bottom of leaf.  usually ya do this during veg and it protects them thru flower when you don't want to spray them pretty buds... plus some silica to protect the inner stem wall cells...
> 
> she sure has a nice structure


Thanks carty. There are 4 of them. I might try to give them a spinosad spraying but that will be a lot of spraying and they are a good hike away. I may mix up a batch in my 2 gallon sprayer. I am not as spry as I once was so that will be a pain in my caboose. I keep saying they are going to have to live or die by their own wits but I seem to do the hike about once a week. All but one will be in full sun until the afternoon so I will have to do it later. I didn’t see any aphids but I didn’t really give them a good going over. Outdoor growing = PITA….


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

looking good fogey8!

ahhhh , outdoor growing , makes us better gardeners

what will it be today?

my neighbor grows in a $40,000 greenhouse and he has a bad infestation of mites so I lent him some Pyganic to knock them down

im growing under the $0 big light in the sky and I don’t have mites


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

Getting rid of mites in a grow that big would be a nightmare.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good fogey8!
> 
> ahhhh , outdoor growing , makes us better gardeners
> 
> ...


Thanks big.

Healthy plants seem to be immune to a lot of the trials and tribulations of not-as-healthy outdoor plants. Anecdotally, I found mites on my cramped 6-plants-in-gallon-pot grow(unhealthy) yesterday. The Freaks look like they have no bugs. They are dark, dark green and glossy(by my standards anyway). It could be that the leaves are so fk’d looking that I am not seeing mites or it could be the strandivar or it could be that healthy plants are distasteful to bugs. They all got a spinosad treatment yesterday anyway.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

First spider mites and now some Powdery Mildew. Not the healthiest plants in the planet so I guess that should be expected. After the sun goes behind the trees today, the ‘houseplant’ will get a soaking with some Dr Zymes. Prolly do the Freaks as well…

The ‘houseplant’ looks hungry but 6 plants in a gallon container is gonna do that. I am going to give a top dressing of some organic fertilizer granules I have in the shed and give everyone some AN nutes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks big.
> 
> Healthy plants seem to be immune to a lot of the trials and tribulations of not-as-healthy outdoor plants. Anecdotally, I found mites on my cramped 6-plants-in-gallon-pot grow(unhealthy) yesterday. The Freaks look like they have no bugs. They are dark, dark green and glossy(by my standards anyway). It could be that the leaves are so fk’d looking that I am not seeing mites or it could be the strandivar or it could be that healthy plants are distasteful to bugs. They all got a spinosad treatment yesterday anyway.


Maybe the Freaks are too ugly to look yummy to mites?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Maybe the Freaks are too ugly to look yummy to mites?


Nah. I found some webbing and at least on mite yesterday. I hadn’t blasted them with spinosad(like I said I was going to) so I did that yesterday.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey Foogy
They look almost as good as mine LOL
morning ye old bastard


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey Foogy
> They look almost as good as mine LOL
> morning ye old bastard


We must be doing something wrong then…


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my neighbor grows in a $40,000 greenhouse and he has a bad infestation of mites so I lent him some Pyganic to knock them down


Has he tried buying some Ladybugs or Praying Mantis' & releasing them in his GH?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nah. I found some webbing and at least on mite yesterday. I hadn’t blasted them with spinosad(like I said I was going to) so I did that yesterday.


You are in flower No?
I thought you were one who never sprayed after plants were in flower 
Spinosad up to what week in flower do you spray before stopping it?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You are in flower No?
> I thought you were one who never sprayed after plants were in flower
> Spinosad up to what week in flower do you spray before stopping it?


Foliar feeding-no. OMRI-rated bug killer early, early in flower with bugs-no choice. Sometimes you have gotta do what you gotta do, right? I might try hoppers alcohol, dish liquid and water if the mites return.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Yep,,Alcohol mixed in water with a teaspoon of dishsoap. Use about 30% alcohol to 70% water. It will kill them and not put poison on your buds. It can effect some of the trichcomes because it has some alcohol but that better then screwing up the buds with pesticides you will be smoking.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,Alcohol mixed in water with a teaspoon of dishsoap. Use about 30% alcohol to 70% water. It will kill them and not put poison on your buds. It can effect some of the trichcomes because it has some alcohol but that better then screwing up the buds with pesticides you will be smoking.


The alcohol probably evaporates anyway. Rain will hopefully wash away the soap and spinosad.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Yep ^^^^


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 7, 2022)

After sheltering inside the last couple of days, I put the girls outside. This is a ‘seedy’ neighborhood at best.  Need to go check the hillside crew today.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 7, 2022)

Some bug damage on the hillside crew but looking relatively ok for having little parental supervision. Getting a fair amount of tree litter on the plants. The eastern white pines are opening their cones and dropping the sheathing so it is what it is. One may be visible from the visitors softball bench close by. I will try to tie her down a bit next visit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)

Looking good bro.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2022)

resident president and Freak girls grabbing a good sunny spot in my shady yard…




Brown pistils from massive pollination


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 9, 2022)

Love the Freak Shows, I don't think they're Ugly at all! Shape Shifter must be a Genius & a very Patient One, it doesn't even look like Weed


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2022)

I was up at the softball field where I thought the visitors bench might have sight on my hillside girls. Looks like they are not visible. If they were taller(they are all 3.5-4 ft tall), that might change. Note to self: if I use the same area next year, I need to shift north maybe 10 yards. That should get them more sun as well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was up at the softball field where I thought the visitors bench might have sight on my hillside girls. Looks like they are not visible. If they were taller(they are all 3.5-4 ft tall), that might change. Note to self: if I use the same area next year, I need to shift north maybe 10 yards. That should get them more sun as well.




hope you don’t have to worry about rippers


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hope you don’t have to worry about rippers


I will always worry about rippers. I try to minimize my trips to visit the hillside crew. The path I take to get to them looks like an animal path so far but the vegetation is getting tamped down more with each visit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I will always worry about rippers. I try to minimize my trips to visit the hillside crew. The path I take to get to them looks like an animal path so far but the vegetation is getting tamped down more with each visit.




brings back memories from the old gorilla grows I did in Oklahoma 20 yrs ago lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2022)

Went out and surveyed the hillside girls today. No new bug damage that I can see. The are looking pretty good for plants I am not really caring for. I thinned out the inner leaves pretty good to promote air flow. We are in store for more rain and generally cloudy weather so I figured it was time. Seeing some nice purple highlights on the lower buds and as I was picking leaves off I got overwhelmed with the smell of Concord grapes. I like that!







The big picture…













The second pic is post-thinning, the others are pre-thinning pics


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

Gave the hillside crew some bokashi bran, Extreme Blend and bloom nutes. They are coming along but not getting much sun.  Too many tall trees. Next year when I shift a bit north they will have more sun…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

Bugs are doing some damage but unless I see things deteriorating I will share the plants with them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

Looks like a Jap beetle attack.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like a Jap beetle attack.


Could be from a few weeks back but they are gone around here now. I am not concerned(yet). I only check them every 5 or 6 days and the bug bites don’t seem any worse than my last visit. No spider mites yet so I have that…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

With all the rain, I need to take a hike today and shake the rain off the hillside crew. Probably will do some pinching too. Other folks on here are seeing a lot of bud rot and I don’t want to join the crowd. The Resident President planting has been getting the same inside/outside treatment my Freaky girls are getting. I need to do some pinching of fan leaves on them too. The RP will be giving up a good amount of seeds. I think I overdid the pollination phase to say the least. Oops…


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

there is always room for more seeds!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> there is always room for more seeds!


I seem to make them far faster than I can give them away. The vegetable drawer in my fridge is a sticking point for my wife. She is mistakenly under the impression that I have too many seeds…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Went out and surveyed the hillside girls today. No new bug damage that I can see. The are looking pretty good for plants I am not really caring for. I thinned out the inner leaves pretty good to promote air flow. We are in store for more rain and generally cloudy weather so I figured it was time. Seeing some nice purple highlights on the lower buds and as I was picking leaves off I got overwhelmed with the smell of Concord grapes. I like that!View attachment 308470
> View attachment 308471
> 
> The big picture…
> ...


Foggy  Whats up with the hairy looking stuff


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Foggy  Whats up with the hairy looking stuff.
> View attachment 309197


Yes, what are those hairs?Did you comb your hair while you were at the hill? seriously tho I’ve never seen that it appears to be growing from the bud and sugar leaves…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Maybe Fairy Jizz


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Or that bud has been Fogged


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe Fairy Jizz


Yes I think it came from that bee that was on that plant that Fogey jizzed the whole hood with. Next year there will be an article in his area that all the cannabis plants look weird


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Foggy  Whats up with the hairy looking stuff
> View attachment 309197


A nearby weed went to seed. The hairs are what the seeds float off into oblivion on. This was a low bud site that was in contact with one of the seed pods.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> A nearby weed went to seed. The hairs are what the seeds float off into oblivion on. This was a low bud site that was in contact with one of the seed pods.


Cool
New Stradivari


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Cool
> New Stradivari


Coming soon to a neighborhood near you…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

I was thinking it was that polar bear brushing itself against it.
I LOVE Polar Bears


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was thinking it was that polar bear brushing itself against it.
> I LOVE Polar Bears


I’ve always loved the pics from the submarines that pop up in the ice.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

He is saying wait a minute Just how do I eat this LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> A nearby weed went to seed. The hairs are what the seeds float off into oblivion on. This was a low bud site that was in contact with one of the seed pods.


Looks more like deer hair to me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks more like deer hair to me.


I had remove the weed that was cozying up to my weeds and shedding on it. No doubt there are deer checking the trichomes for me. I think one destroyed 2 plants I had planted in a different location.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2022)

I made a visit to give the crew some nutes with bud candy added in. They are getting some nice buds going. Found a slug on one of the main stems. Fkr.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

Lookin' good, OF.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2022)

Hiked out to shake the rain off the hillside crew. They are growing slowly but we have had a fair amount of rain and only intermittent sun along with cold nights. No bud rot that I can see. Some insect damage but nothing recent or terrible. Haven’t treated them with anything do it is to be expected(and a little surprising to me)…

Brought my eye loupe. Plenty of cloudy and an amber here or there but the need at least ‘2 more weeks’(and probably some cal mag).


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 27, 2022)

They are looking good!  I think you should be able to get them to be close or done before the temp gets to cold for them hopefully


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

yeah Buddy , they are stacking nicely!

you gonna need two more weeks for sure!

here is to sunny skies and warm nights!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanks big. It will be about 8 weeks since I saw pistils on Oct 9th so the old adage of ‘2 more weeks’ and then another week or so is probably about right. I was guessing the week of the 16th for the hillside crew and end of Oct for the freaks due to their high sativa content.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 28, 2022)

I’m hoping to pull at least a pound off this monster…


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks big. It will be about 8 weeks since I saw pistils on Oct 9th so the old adage of ‘2 more weeks’ and then another week or so is probably about right. I was guessing the week of the 16th for the hillside crew and end of Oct for the freaks due to their high sativa content.




I am in the same boat , I just hope they all don’t get ripe at the same time

so far the weather is cooperating , looks like smooth sailing until til the 15th of October , a first frost is predicted around the end of the month


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am in the same boat , I just hope they all don’t get ripe at the same time
> 
> so far the weather is cooperating , looks like smooth sailing until til the 15th of October , a first frost is predicted around the end of the month


lol. The only way I will get a pound from this plant is if I weigh the dirt it is in too. This was going to be a clone for my tent grow this winter(if that even happens). She went to flower before I thought to bring her inside. She is also pregnant. 2 cups(of soil), one girl…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2022)

Checked out the hillside crew today. The buds are getting fatter. Still 2-3 weeks to go. No bud rot on the hillsiders but one branch at the very bottom of one plant looked like it has a bit of PM. The branch was likely never getting any sun or wind because of its location. Chopped it off and discarded it elsewhere. It be fan leaf has a bit of purple..




The buds are getting the same purpling tips that my freaks are getting. It’s freaking cold at night here(39 when I woke up).




Here are a few pics…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 309973


Thecannabiskid420 would get a woody out of that pic…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2022)

My resident president planting. About 7 weeks into flower. Pulled a lower bud off and got 5 mature, big, striped seeds out of it. I could probably chop it at this point but I am waiting for them to amber up a fair amount. Some couchlock keif would be good to have in my collection.



Also, looks like some nute deficiencies(including cal mag, big) but there are 6 plants in the pot splitting up the nutes in a gallon pot so that feels like it would be normal. I have been feeding full strength AN nutes up until last week when I backed down the ‘grow’ dosage as the freaks are looking like they have too much nitrogen in their diet. Trying out the bud candy on all the plants. Not sure if they are bulking up from the bud candy or just because they are at that stage.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310078


Is that yours?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Is that yours?


He'll No
I did grow smaller Purple buds indoors a few times


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

Maybe I'll enter in BOM as mine


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2022)

Gave the hillside crew some bud candy, Kelp4Less bloom nutes and, of course, cal mag. Trimmed away some lower branches and checked for bud rot(none found) and PM. A few leaves had done PM. Removed them and hopefully later today I can give them a Dr Zymes spraying. Mostly cloudy trichomes to match our weather lately. An amber here and there. 2 more weeks! A couple of them are starting to lean over due to weight of maybe my friend the black bear is pushing them over on me. Starting Thursday we are supposed to get sun for a week. They need it…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

Foggy
Was that planted late seems far behind for your local.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Foggy
> Was that planted late seems far behind for your local.


Planted in the ground late from 2 liter pots. They were very root bound. That is probably why they are as small as they are. I have grown in the soil outside before though and they are following the same general timeline as other grows. In my experience, harvest time is mid to late October here. Previous grows were different strains as well so I don’t think it is strain related. Latitude makes a difference in when outdoor grows flower. These plants will be 8 weeks in flower around next Sunday. My brother harvested some of the seeds I sent him that were grown inside and they went about 9 weeks. So ‘2 more weeks’!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

WEhere have we heard this before LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2022)

Trimmed up a couple of buds from the branches I culled this morning. Thru my loupe, it looks like I have more than 2 weeks to go…


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2022)

More CalMag


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> More CalMag


They got some today


----------



## boo (Oct 4, 2022)

good on you froggy...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> More CalMag


I need to inquire , was this a Big joke thing or was you being serious Hopper
Why does it need more Cal/mag as opposed to 2 more weeks?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 5, 2022)

I know my 6-plant-in-a-gallon-pot plants need cal mag or have nute lockout or are rootbound/overcrowded. It was a lousy experiment to try this. I pretty much expected those plants would be fkd…

The hillside crew could very well need cal mag. They have been fed only a handful of times and are growing in natural(I hope), unamended soil. Today they are getting a dose of bud rot rain. The next week looks like it will dry out here. Going to go shake the shite out of them when the rain has passed. I can’t use a leaf blower on them as where they are growing, it would look suspicious to anyone seeing an old fogeys using a leaf blower in a field of weeds…


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I need to inquire , was this a Big joke thing or was you being serious Hopper
> Why does it need more Cal/mag as opposed to 2 more weeks?


I was joking.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I was joking.


Thanks I thought you may have been 
But also thought maybe Big showed you the secret way to view the future of the Thrics LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

Slow season so far here too, my plants are back inside under shelter for one more day, Damm this shitty weather.
But I'll be dammed if I let bud rot take away my Mary this year.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 6, 2022)

Went to shake the rain off the hillside crew and found them all laying down. I think the weight of the rain was too much for the stems. Bummer. I propped them up with some rocks. I hope that keeps them upright. A couple of branches broke off too so I trimmed them up and have them hanging to dry now. It will be some speedy weedy for sure. Mostly cloudy trichs, a dash of amber here or there with a smattering of clear.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 11, 2022)

A couple more branches broke under the weight of rain/morning dew. I have company here for a few days so I have them hanging in my shed. Very few amber trichs so as the mantra goes: two more weeks. They are starting to purple up nicely.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2022)

Checked out the hillside crew. All cloudy trichomes. Tomorrow is my 9 weeks in flower estimation. Getting purple and heavy. Most of the branches are bending over pretty good(or badly). 2 more weeks? Maybe if Mother Nature doesn’t screw me…


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

Color looks awesome too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2022)

The branches that broke off are trimmed up, hang dried and in a paper bag for a bit before going into jars. The smell on these is fruit punchy(confirmed by Mrs Fogey since I am drying them without a carbon filter and the house doesn’t stink like weed). I may just use the couple ounces I got for some dry ice hash as the nugs are small and the trichomes were mostly cloudy and no amber that I could find.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

I was trimming this morning brother. My back was killing me. Got 4 of the Big Canning Jars full. A bag of trim for cooking and a container full of trim for making powder hash. The scissor hash tasted great. Awesome buzz.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 16, 2022)

I pollinated the poopy out of my Resident President planting with Freakshow pollen. I wonder how to tell the Freakshow crosses from the OFSG F2 seeds…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I pollinated the poopy out of my Resident President planting with Freakshow pollen. I wonder how to tell the Freakshow crosses from the OFSG F2 seeds…View attachment 311219


Of course the light green undone ones are probably the freaks…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Of course the light green undone ones are probably the freaks…


That is my guess as well. I don’t think they are underdone though. My thought when I got the FS seeds was that they didn’t let them mature but the seeds on my freaks are all light in color where I can see them peeking thru the cotelydons. I think I was wrong and the seeds are just light in color. I am going to let the plants mature big time to see if they get dark. I remember finding a few seeds in Thai sticks when I was a kid and they were always light green like the sticks. Wish I had kept those. Freaks are sativa dominant so maybe their seeds are lighter?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That is my guess as well. I don’t think they are underdone though. My thought when I got the FS seeds was that they didn’t let them mature but the seeds on my freaks are all light in color where I can see them peeking thru the cotelydons. I think I was wrong and the seeds are just light in color. I am going to let the plants mature big time to see if they get dark. I remember finding a few seeds in Thai sticks when I was a kid and they were always light green like the sticks. Wish I had kept those. Freaks are sativa dominant so maybe their seeds are lighter?


That’s why I said that. My freak seeds looked light and undone too when I planted them but they popped quick


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

One plant spilt due to the torrential rains last night so it got an early chopping. Trimmed it up. I found a couple branches with one bud on each with bud rot so I tossed those branches. This stuff smells amazing. Like grape Kool Aid. Mrs Fogey even said it doesn’t smell bad or like weed. Good for me. 

The trimmings…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

enjoy that harvest Amigo!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> One plant spilt due to the torrential rains last night so it got an early chopping. Trimmed it up. I found a couple branches with one bud on each with bud rot so I tossed those branches. This stuff smells amazing. Like grape Kool Aid. Mrs Fogey even said it doesn’t smell bad or like weed. Good for me.
> 
> The trimmings…View attachment 311412


I love grape koolaid. Well will wait on the smoke report…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love grape koolaid. Well will wait on the smoke report…


I am a light weight when it comes to smoking so potentcy reports from me are useless. One hit and I am good. I tried some from a branch that broke last week and it got me ripped but that is nothing new. It isn’t cured so I can’t say anything about the flavor. I will give some to my son to share with his friends when it is cured for better feedback.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest Amigo!


Still 3 plants to go but thanks. We have sunny but cool weather forecast thru Saturday so I may chop the rest Sunday before more rain is forecast.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

I love harvest time around here. Seeing everyone’s plants drying and getting sample tested is awesome.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love harvest time around here. Seeing everyone’s plants drying and getting sample tested is awesome.


I hate trimming…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

Maybe if you would take more than one hit, trimming would be mo funner  and you wouldn’t hate it so bad. I don’t mind trimming  I have music and dance moves to trim by


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

lol. I like a light buzz. Getting stoned is a couple of times a year thing for me. I do trim with tunes though. That might be a good thread. Tunes to Trim to.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe if you would take more than one hit, trimming would be mo funner  and you wouldn’t hate it so bad. I don’t mind trimming  I have music and dance moves to trim by




we definitely have a lot of smoke breaks and snacks and music for sure


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we definitely have a lot of smoke breaks and snacks and music for sure


That would certainly make it less of a chore. My sons used to help but they aren’t living in my house anymore. The disliked trimming more than I do but liked smoking bud.


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 19, 2022)

Andddd finally I find the triple lemon mimosas mixes pics took a min lol


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 19, 2022)

Decisions decisions


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 19, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Andddd finally I find the triple lemon mimosas mixes pics took a min lol


Those are my brothers buds. Not too shabby for his first grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

On and off rain is forecast for the next week do I think everything is going to get chopped this week. Found some more bud rot on the hillside crew so I don’t anticipate much smoke. Chopped a plant yesterday and after trimming about a quarter of it, I got fed up and just rough trimmed the rest and decided to try a water cure a la bigbuds experiment. I will make some edibles for my mother who doesn’t like the weed after-taste. The buds were filthy anyway from the trees around them dropping leaves, needles and other junk so a good cleaning is probably a good idea. My Resident President seeded plants are coming down today. Probably just remove the fan leaves and dry them out to harvest the seeds then make butter out of the left overs. Next year, I will be shifting the grow north to get more sun late in flower. The hillside crew gets maybe an hour of sun these days which hasn’t helped them finish.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am a light weight when it comes to smoking so potentcy reports from me are useless. One hit and I am good. I tried some from a branch that broke last week and it got me ripped but that is nothing new. It isn’t cured so I can’t say anything about the flavor. I will give some to my son to share with his friends when it is cured for better feedback.


We're chips off the same block. If the weed is stellar, one toke will do me just fine. Might go for the second, but might not.


SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe if you would take more than one hit, trimming would be mo funner  and you wouldn’t hate it so bad. I don’t mind trimming  I have music and dance moves to trim by


If he's like me, it probably would get put off 'til tomorrow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

talking about taking just a toke or two has me lusting for a joint so I’ll just fire one up

i hear ya on the unclean flowers from the outdoor grow

ladybug puu , fly puu , dead bugs of all denominations , chicken feathers , cat hair , sand and dirt , and gawd knows what else

this is da ting mon , all that adds to the mystique , flavor , and pure dankness that puts ganja on another level,

sign me , Not a Fan of the Wash.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> talking about taking just a toke or two has me lusting for a joint so I’ll just fire one up
> 
> i hear ya on the unclean flowers from the outdoor grow
> 
> ...


I have about a quarter pound of unwashed bud from the branches that broke off that is curing now. I have a few branches from this chopped plant drying as well(unwashed) so I have an ample sample to taste test. I was a bit angry I had to chop this plant early and got a hair across my ass while trimming it so I figured I would try the water cure to see if my mother would mind the flavor in some brownies. I still have 2 plants from the hillside crew to chop so I will hopefully have another half pound that won’t get water cured. At one bong hit every once in a while, I probably have a few centuries worth of bud. I need to find someone who can unload my crops for me. I love to grow, hate to trim, enjoy a light buzz, love good flavored smoke but I don’t sell so I am in a bit of a pickle…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Unwashed?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Unwashed?


I’m considering the water cured stuff to be ‘washed’. Not something I do. I am just identifying it as something different.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2022)

The weather has sucked here big time the last week or so. I haven’t even looked at the hillside girls but I fear the worst. I might get out to visit them today. The Resident President planting is chopped. Getting some nice seeds from it. I believe the color of the seeds indicate which male pollinated which seed. Some are the nice dark striped seeds that are typical of the OFSG plants. Others are just big versions of the Freakshow plants.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 29, 2022)

Interested to see if your seed origin theory works out. I have a ton of seeds from the THC Bomb, but I'm not 100% sure where they came from. Some were definitely from a freak show male, but there was an auto caramelicious with a branch I sprayed with colloidal silver within 10 feet of it. I only separated the seeds based on what branch they were on. Not to scientific, I'm afraid. No telling what I am going to get from them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Interested to see if your seed origin theory works out. I have a ton of seeds from the THC Bomb, but I'm not 100% sure where they came from. Some were definitely from a freak show male, but there was an auto caramelicious with a branch I sprayed with colloidal silver within 10 feet of it. I only separated the seeds based on what branch they were on. Not to scientific, I'm afraid. No telling what I am going to get from them.


Roulette seeds. I have a bunch of those in my ‘collection’. Seeds I am unsure of their pedigree. I don’t have the time left on this planet to try them even if I lived another 100 years. I have some seeds that are crescent shaped! *** happened? Not a clue…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hybrid…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2022)

Took a trip out to the hillside girls. One plant is over on its side and appears dead. The others are upright but very few amber trichomes. I chopped most of the plants due to bud rot. Trimmed some up but tossed most of it. Only kept the maybe 25% that didn’t rot. The rain and freezing temperatures have bent me over. Bummin’…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2022)

Lots and lots of seeds from the Resident President planting though. I am curious what the obvious Freakshow hybrid seeds will look like. Pale, large seeds like the Freakshow seeds but with stripes like the parent plants seeds…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2022)

I am going to plant one of what appears to be a hybrid seed from my Resident President planting to see what a seedling would look like. Here is the seed…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)

Looks alien




Take me to your Weeder
Edit done due to forgotten caption


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)

Never seen a blue bean.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never seen a blue bean.


Looks rolled in Miricle grow


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never seen a blue bean.


Bad lighting. It is pale, greenish-brown with pale grey stripes…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 9, 2022)

This grow is kaput. The last branches when I checked the hillside crew this morning were a train wreck. What the bud rot didn’t get, PM did… instead of a couple pounds or more from these plants, I got about 4 zips. The curing buds smell really nice, fruity grape-ish. Not a lot of amber trichomes even at 11 weeks. It was a cold, wet fall after a hot, dry summer and not enough sun. All in all, a failure…


----------



## Kindbud (Nov 18, 2022)

Well win some lose some kindbuds been working his hands to death pic :/ I'm getting ready for new beginning until NC comes around. But for me every year outdoor has always been different new challenges problems learn alot every year. The south doing it illegal just adds more problems that can't be talked about here this year pushed me to hit the eject button lol. I'm done outdoors for now except for a few maybe it's a passion because of how I started growing back 2 decades ago or so. I miss indoors and the garage set up got some ideas wanna experiment withWell win some lose some kindbuds been working his hands to death pic :/ I'm getting ready for new beginning until NC comes around. But for me every year outdoor has always been different new challenges problems learn alot every year. The south doing it illegal just adds more problems that can't be talked about here this year pushed me to hit the eject button lol. I'm done outdoors for now except for a few maybe it's a passion because of how I started growing back 2 decades ago or so. I miss indoors and the garage set up the safety and control so much. The leds are a whole new ball game from hps but... Hey Fogey check your pm I'm off to bed gotta hit the DMV in the morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

Finally my friend I can read and understand your posts. Thanks for using punctuation.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Finally my friend I can read and understand your posts. Thanks for using punctuation.


Yes sir
Now he needs to work on the double postings and we can read him
Good Job


----------

